

Weave (YC S14) Adds Groups and Events to Its ‘Tinder For Networking’ App - kevin
http://techcrunch.com/2014/08/08/weave-groups-events/

======
resdirector
I'm not sure of the "swipe" idea translates well to professional networking.

"Swipe" seems more suited to making visceral fast (~1 second) decisions based
on gut instinct, whereas networking requires >20 seconds when face-to-face and
longer in a lower bandwidth environment such as an app.

Additionally when using the app it felt like I was "discarding" someone as I
swiped them, which is not the right feeling.

The bigger problem with networking, I find, is breaking the ice. I'd pay good
money to be able to intro myself to someone without resorting to a "networking
hack".

~~~
zealoustiger
No disagreement on the swipe - we're playing around with a several other UX
mechanisms that might be better suited for higher time/consideration per
person, would love to get your feedback on it when new UX's release.

In professional networking, both discovering mutually benefitual relationships
and ice breaking are big problems. We're currently largely focused on the
former, but hope to tackle the latter as well.

~~~
resdirector
Happy to provide feedback on new UX -- my contact details are in my profile.

Hey...left-field idea for the ice-breaking problem: t-shirts with a list of
all your likes and dislikes printed on them.

Instead of the clichéd "what do you do" it's "hey, you like NCIS too!".
Easier, cheaper to test than an app.

------
datacog
I started trying Weave 3 weeks back just to see if it works, and to my
surprise I connected with some VC folks, talent and bunch of other industry
people. The UX has definitely improved over time, so has the onboarding for
new users. When I first used it, I swiped 150 times in the wrong direction and
accidentally yes'd those folks. Tinder does clearly show 'rejected' etc while
you are swiping. Not sure if this has happened with anyone else.

But, a very useful app, good job guys. Although I would like to set my
preferences so that I can see more relevant people (or maybe thats your
business model)

Edit: just read the comment from tarr11 which mentions the same issue

------
tarr11
I just tried the android app. The way the ui is laid out, I think I swiped the
wrong way a bunch of times. Not obvious if I am swiping to the right. Or from
the right...

~~~
zealoustiger
Brian from Weave. Great feedback - we're testing a couple different ways to
address this.

------
revorad
I've been using Weave for a few days. It's a pretty cool app. The Android app
is a bit buggy but I've met a few interesting people through it already.

~~~
zealoustiger
Thanks! Glad we're getting you some good meetings.

We're releasing fixes every day now, feel free to hit me up at brian@weave.in
if Android bugs continue to persist. We'll get them fixed.

------
yousifa
BTW the android version runs perfect on BB10.. You guys should package it as a
port and put it on BBWorld.. very easy to do.

Happy to see that there are users in Orange County/SoCal now

